# Information on fertilizers and what they do!



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

_Wasn't sure if this was somewhere in the forum, tried finding it to no avail._

*A little bit of info on what each fert. does for your water/plants.*

*Potassium *- Protein synthesis, water and charge balance, enzyme activation.
*Boron *- Chlorophyll production, flowering, root growth, cell function.
*Carbon *- Required for all organic compounds.
*Calcium *- Cell wall stability and permeability, enzyme activation, cell response to stimuli.
*Chlorine *- Water and charge balance, photosynthesis.
*Copper *- Component of enzymes utilized in redox reactions that take place during photosynthesis.
*Iron *- Required for photosynthesis, component of enzymes utilized in redox reactions.
*Magnesium *- Component of chlorophyll, enzyme activation.
*Manganese *- Formation of amino acids, enzyme activation.
*Molybdenum *and *Cobalt *- Required for nitrate reduction.
*Nickel *- Enzyme activation, processing of nitrogenous material.
*Sulfur *- Component of proteins and the co-enzymes that are involved with nutrient utilization and growth.
*Zinc *- Chlorophyll production, enzyme activation.

Note that *Oxygen *and *Hydrogen *are also required, but are available at all times through water.


----------

